# We Will Not Forget Our Fellow American's



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

We will never forget what happened that day long ago, least we forget, God will not and each wilol get thier due. I reckon! Thanks


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am with you 100% on that.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

For all those who's lives were lost, who's lives were scarred, and those who witnessed this horror...may God comfort them and their loved ones.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I remember ........


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a complete list of the victims. 
I considered posting the whole thing here but it would have taken 2-3 posts.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

I know that today is now the 12th, but I still want to say I will not forget, and I will continue to pray for this nation...

We are indeed in dark times, and desensitization runs rampant... Alot of people my age, they just dont care.

I do.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, we will miss our fellow Americans that died in 9/11/01 attacks,
And all those that have died since those attacks serving the US Military wishes,
And those that Al-Qaeda have murdered in pursuit of it's singularly narrow minded visions.

I attended a memorial/remembrance service for civilian and military members yesterday,
There was also a 'Meet & Greet' for the local military members, past and present, 
And the was a surprise wedding there also!
Sgt. married a 2nd Lt. and they were given cross sabers!
Great thing to top the day off!

Can't say I'd like to do it every day, but getting with the vets and current active duty guys once a year isn't a bad thing!


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

I just spoke with an old high school friend this morning. He's in the Marines, currently in Afghanistan. I was surprised to see him on Facebook, but I guess they have computer labs that they are allowed to use sometimes. He's supposed to come home sometime before Easter. I think about him often, and I've learned a lot about what our guys have to endure and what its like to be so far away from normal life. It feels like we're going to be fighting these "terrorists" forever, sometimes I wonder if and when it will end.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

OldFashionedMama said:


> It feels like we're going to be fighting these "terrorists" forever, sometimes I wonder if and when it will end.


What do you mean by "terrorist"? A terrorist is someone who terrorizes by use of violence against civilians. They are the epitomy of terrorists.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Gosh, I hate to throw cold water on all of this, but IMHO, America as a nation has forgotten. I'd guess that we preppers tend more toward remembering our history -- both early and recent -- but our culture has become so shallow and "self" oriented that the only thing that really matters is how often they can go to the mall to buy junk they don't need; how soon they can buy yet another shiny SUV; and what's going to happen tonight on the latest and greatest brainless reality show or football/basketball/baseball/soccor or hockey game.

As a nation, we have had it way too good for way too long. We have become disgracefully and dangerously spoiled and decadent. We're gonna pay dearly for our weakness.

All the more reason to keep preppen'.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Amen to that, horseman.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

lexsurivor said:


> What do you mean by "terrorist"? A terrorist is someone who terrorizes by use of violence against civilians. They are the epitomy of terrorists.


I didn't use the quotation marks to downplay their significance. I just don't care for the term, really. They're nothing but brainless barbarians, 'thieves in dirty nightshirts' as Michael Savage calls them. Semantics....whatever.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Durring the Appleseed Project in Il. yesterday we quit shooting and took time out to pray for all of them.


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> Gosh, I hate to throw cold water on all of this, but IMHO, America as a nation has forgotten. I'd guess that we preppers tend more toward remembering our history -- both early and recent -- but our culture has become so shallow and "self" oriented that the only thing that really matters is how often they can go to the mall to buy junk they don't need; how soon they can buy yet another shiny SUV; and what's going to happen tonight on the latest and greatest brainless reality show or football/basketball/baseball/soccor or hockey game.
> 
> As a nation, we have had it way too good for way too long. We have become disgracefully and dangerously spoiled and decadent. We're gonna pay dearly for our weakness.
> 
> All the more reason to keep preppen'.


As much as it hurts, I agree with you. My wife and I had an appointment on 9/11 where we drove through 3 small towns to get there. Not many flags flying. We did notice McDonalds in all 3 towns had flags at half mast.:2thumb:


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> Gosh, I hate to throw cold water on all of this, but IMHO, America as a nation has forgotten. I'd guess that we preppers tend more toward remembering our history -- both early and recent -- but our culture has become so shallow and "self" oriented that the only thing that really matters is how often they can go to the mall to buy junk they don't need; how soon they can buy yet another shiny SUV; and what's going to happen tonight on the latest and greatest brainless reality show or football/basketball/baseball/soccor or hockey game.
> 
> As a nation, we have had it way too good for way too long. We have become disgracefully and dangerously spoiled and decadent. We're gonna pay dearly for our weakness.
> 
> All the more reason to keep preppen'.


I have to agree with horseman on this as well. Not only with forgetting about 9/11 but the acts of terrorism that have personally hit individuals. I had a friend who along with his family were killed in the Air India terrorist act back in 1985. I still get a lump in my throat when I drive past there old house. We need to remember who has done these acts and why we let PC cloud our judgement.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Rflood I agree with you. The PC stuff has really gotten out of control. But I think more of the problem is what another poster mentioned-the systemic desensitization perpetuated by the media. There's a song, I forget who sings it, but talking about 9/11 and how he would show the footage of the planes hitting the towers every day if he could. Things like "terrorist", "terror", "War on Terror", "extremist" (REALLY hate that one), have been repeated over and over again until people don't pay attention to it anymore or forget what those things really mean. I was just a junior in high school, sitting in an American literature class when the TV came on showing the first plane hitting the towers. It didn't seem real, like someone had just turned on a movie. Classes were basically suspended, however we were not allowed to leave because there were reports that Flight 93 might pass over our town (not sure if it did or not-I think it did. The crash site is less than 40 miles from here)


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

OldFashionedMama said:


> I didn't use the quotation marks to downplay their significance. I just don't care for the term, really. They're nothing but brainless barbarians, 'thieves in dirty nightshirts' as Michael Savage calls them. Semantics....whatever.


Oh. Ok. I just misunderstood, it just bothers me when people try to make them seem less horible then they really are.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> Gosh, I hate to throw cold water on all of this, but IMHO, America as a nation has forgotten. I'd guess that we preppers tend more toward remembering our history -- both early and recent -- but our culture has become so shallow and "self" oriented that the only thing that really matters is how often they can go to the mall to buy junk they don't need; how soon they can buy yet another shiny SUV; and what's going to happen tonight on the latest and greatest brainless reality show or football/basketball/baseball/soccor or hockey game.
> 
> As a nation, we have had it way too good for way too long. We have become disgracefully and dangerously spoiled and decadent. We're gonna pay dearly for our weakness.
> 
> All the more reason to keep preppen'.


I agree...


----------

